# TOP GUN 8rd SIG 239 .357 SIG magazines



## DennisE (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone use the TOP GUN 8rd SIG 239 .357 SIG magazines? How do they work? Can you rely on them? Thanks, Dennis

http://www.topgunsupply.com/sig-p239-357-8rd-magazine-extended-capacity.html


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Top Gun Supply sells Sig factory magazines so I'm sure they are good to go.

I have a P239 in 40 S&W but don't want the extended mags which will negate the purpose of having a smaller handgun IMO.

Otherwise I can't imagine they would be a problem.:smt023

How do they work? Well it is just a longer magazine sticking out of the end of the grip.


----------

